# Alta-Tollhaus Gavin (For LARHAGE)



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is a picture from NASS of Gavin! I know so many people have been waiting to see a updated picture of him! He is a gorgeous boy!

Gavin has another show this Sunday in San Diego! Good Luck Gavin!

Gorgeous Boy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats, Julie and Lorie. He is gorgeous. I see his brother every Monday and he's almost as big as my Nikon!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeCongrats, Julie and Lorie. He is gorgeous. I see his brother every Monday and he's almost as big as my Nikon!



Thanks Lies! In this photo he is just barely 5 mos, he turned 6 mos today, and I have to say he has been such a joy, I simply adore him, he takes everything in stride, is so outgoing and bold and just oozes personality, he has very nice drive and loves the rag work he is doing. I have never been so happy with a puppy, he was well worth the wait, we are showing again Sunday and he is becomming a pro at that as well, and everyone loves him where we go, nothing but compliments on his type, pigment etc.. even the Judge at NASS stated he was a " wonderful" dog. !!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I must say, just STUNNING !









Congrats to you on your boy & I would say, would be worth the wait !









May I ask, what kennel he's from (no sure if on your sign. w/o clicking back) ?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Darn...we will be out of town on Sunday. Where is the show in SD?


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Happy 6 month birthday Gavin, Gruenfeld, Gunner, Garbo, and Gracie!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsI must say, just STUNNING !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gavin is from Alta-Tollhaus Kennels.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Darn...we will be out of town on Sunday. Where is the show in SD?



The show is at Robb Field in San Diego, Friday and Saturday are trialing and Sunday is Breed Surveys and Conformation.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGE
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsI must say, just STUNNING !
> ...


Thanks.............









BEAUTIFUL dogs.............


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGE In this photo he is just barely 5 mos, he turned 6 mos today, and I have to say he has been such a joy, I simply adore him, he takes everything in stride, is so outgoing and bold and just oozes personality, he has very nice drive and loves the rag work he is doing. I have never been so happy with a puppy, he was well worth the wait, we are showing again Sunday and he is becomming a pro at that as well, and everyone loves him where we go, nothing but compliments on his type, pigment etc.. even the Judge at NASS stated he was a " wonderful" dog. !!


Looks like you are doing great with him!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*NASS 2009- More Gavin Pics- Slideshow*

Here is a slideshow of pictures that were taken of Gavin at NASS.

http://philippinephotographers.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?Slideshow=NASS+2009+6&Testing=true


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGE
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mspiker03Darn...we will be out of town on Sunday. Where is the show in SD?
> ...


Will pm you...but would like further info on the show, etc! Thanks.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Gavin placed VP2 under SV judge Rudiger Mai. Gavin is just a few days over 6 months class competing in the 6 - 9 month class! Congratulations Lorie!!!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

hes gorgeous!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice pictures of Gavin. I know Carlos your photographer, saw him yesterday at a dog trial here, unfortunately his dog did not do well at Pamona, his dog's ear was down for some reason.

Glenn


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of Gavin from NASS!

I will never get sick of Gavin pictures, he is such a gorgeous boy







and Lorie is doing awesome with him!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you for posting these for me Ashley!!! Gavin is my pride and joy, he is 5 months old in these pictures from the NASS show, the second show of his career, he's getting to be the pro!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

GORGOUS!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is beautiful! Congrats to Julie, on another Alta-Tollhaus winner, and to you Lorie for your great nuturing!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK I'm officially in love with his EARS!

Great pics by Lin!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol!! He's all ears right now. Gavin reminds me a lot of Nikon Lies,
can you see the resemblance?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is beautiful. 

have you a link to his pedigree?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: selzerHe is beautiful.
> 
> have you a link to his pedigree?



Sue,
if you go to 24kgsd.com and click on puppies you can scroll down to pictures and pedigree of his parents. I kept trying to link but couldn't.








His sire is Xbox dei Precission, out of Faye Von Kirschental


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Very nice German showlines. I am considering breeding to a Bad Boll dog this spring. Lots of nice dogs in the pedigree. Love your pup.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Sue, I'm very happy with him.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh...







He's gorgeous beyond words - and so accomplished at his young age!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGELol!! He's all ears right now. Gavin reminds me a lot of Nikon Lies,
> can you see the resemblance?


Are you kidding his ears are great!!! Nikon has these huge Yoda ears.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

PS. Here's his pedigree, I changed the pic

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/623836.html


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Lies for doing his pedigree page.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you GSDTrain for posting the pictures. I love reading all the nice compliments on Gavin. But I need to compliment Lorie. Lorie is doing what she said she was going to do with her puppy, and she is doing a great job! Thank you Lorie!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

He is so handsome!!!! I love the pic of him with his tongue sticking out that is just too cute


----------

